# asplundh or not



## njarbor (Oct 1, 2003)

i have the opportunity to possibly work for asplundh . if anyone has worked for them or does work for them or any line clearance company , can you please give me some pros and cons to it , as opposed to a regular tree service? btw , i plan on opening a tree service sometime in the future. thanks.


----------



## DDM (Oct 1, 2003)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10853

Thry this


----------



## RoW Slasher (Oct 1, 2003)

How much are they paying? There are many position, Groundperson, Trimmer trainee, 1st yr. trimmer, 2nd yr. trimmer, Journeyman trimmer, B foreperson, A foreperson.....

Going to school and paying to learn or, being paid to learn is the better way, if you're paid a living wage.

Learning Asplundh's two person crew is an efficient set-up for a starter company.

Brian W.


----------



## njarbor (Oct 1, 2003)

the guy i know who got me the application said every worker is supposed to be able to climb and he is starting at 15 . i know an ex foreman who quit to start his own business and aside from that my buddy said the foreman maxes out at 21.50


----------



## topnotchtree (Oct 1, 2003)

I work for asplundh and have for over ten years. I consider it a good job. I am happy there and make a decent wage. That is largely because we are union, IBEW local 17, Detriot Mi. Other parts of the country are non-union. That will play a big part on your hourly wage and benefits and working conditions. There also seems to be strong unions and not so strong unions. I hope you get a chance to get into a strong union. Line clearance is also more dangerous of a job than private work,(in my opinion). If you are handling off a limb and it brushes a roof or a gutter it is usually no big deal. If you are handling a limb off and it comes in contact with a power line, it may very well kill you. I think you should give it a go and try it. You will never know what its like unless you do. Besides, it is a great way to pick up sidejobs to start your own business. Many guys I work with, including myself, have trucks and chippers and do cash jobs on the side. I hope I was some help.


----------



## ORclimber (Oct 1, 2003)

Do you already have experience in regular arboriculture? Line clearance is a whole different ball game. The work is specialized and the company culture is different. I went to work for Asplundh after running crews for 2 residential companies. It's a great job to launch a side business from because you won't be competing with your employer. However, most employers(even line clearance) don't like their workers doing side work, so it's best kept on the hush hush. In retrospect I shouldn't have driven my chip truck to work when I was doing evening jobs. It was nice being able to sink everything made on evenings/weekends back into equipment for a year, a big headstart.

I enjoyed working for Asplundh for 3 years until I didn't get along with my 5th boss(in the same area), and realized I'd never be happy working for someone else. Line clearance is fast paced up down, up down, gotta get to that spot where the wires are. If you can keep branches off the wires, then residential obstacles are a piece of cake, skylights won't turn your blood to steam.


----------



## njarbor (Oct 1, 2003)

yes i do . ive been climbing for about a year and change. thats what i am kinda of weary of is the whole electrical thing . tree pruning and removal is dangerous enough .. then add high voltage too it


----------



## NeTree (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topnotchtree _
> * Besides, it is a great way to pick up sidejobs to start your own business. Many guys I work with, including myself, have trucks and chippers and do cash jobs on the side. *



Just remember that those "side-jobs" for you are someone elses' living. (And I don't mean the $10 or $20 to take a branch or two). 

You know what I mean.

As far as working for Asplundh, been there done that. The pay wasn't that great, but I had no complaints otherwise.


----------



## treeman82 (Oct 2, 2003)

From my understanding of things, Asplundh doesn't take care of the people on the crews. They start taking care of you once you get up above foreman or something like that.


----------



## NeTree (Oct 2, 2003)

It seems to depend largely on the General Foreman.

One was ok, but very cheap on keeping crews stocked. 
The other one was a "whatever you guys need, it's yours" type of GF.

Go figure.


----------



## treeman82 (Oct 2, 2003)

Actually Eric, I was referring more to benefits and salaries. I was told that higher up the ladder the people get profit sharing, 401K, retirement, full health, etc.


----------



## UNBforester (Oct 2, 2003)

The one thing that I have noticed about the "orange team" is that they have a high turnover rate. The union guys seem to stick around longer but are you getting into a union position?

If you are thinking of joining them it would be a better good way to learn the line clearance side of arboriculture. Having said that, there are some set backs with working with a larger company such as them. They can be very "old-school" when it comes to new techniques or ideas.

If you are going into line clearance then try it out. If its not your cup of tea then try a company that has progressive thinking and an open idea to new ways of doing things. I know it really changed the way I work.

Dave


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Just remember that those "side-jobs" for you are someone elses' living. (And I don't mean the $10 or $20 to take a branch or two). *




Isn't that just part of the competition of getting work?


----------



## NeTree (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Hoffman _
> *Isn't that just part of the competition of getting work? *



Competition is bidding against other companies who have comparable overhead, ie liability insurance, worker benefits, taxes.

It's tough to compete with a "side" job guy with no insurance, no overhead, using "borrowed" equipment, for 1/3 the fair going price. 

If you're going to do them "side-jobs", do them with some ligitimacy.


----------



## Curtis James (Oct 3, 2003)

I took a job for a line clearence company after some theives stole my dump truck and equipment. I enjoy it. It is alot different then then residential work. I was lucky enough to get a good foreman and from what I understand that has alot to do with it. I say try it if it isn't for you move on' that is how I came across. I have to be in the trees. It pays better then any residential offers I had and it is union. Look at it as experience and use what you learn to further your career. Just always respect the lines and know where your limbs are going. good luck. climb safe.


----------



## topnotchtree (Oct 6, 2003)

well njarbor, let us know what you decided. Don't be too nervous about the wires. They are now going to put you in a position that compromises your safety. You will start with small trees and low voltages at first. P.S. when it comes to sidejobs, my time and experience is VERY expensive.


----------

